# buckroe report



## codfish120390

so today at buckroe we were catching spanish and mullet. we saw no cobia and caught a ray thats it.......................................................WTF
A.K.A from the ppl that fish the T( say something)


----------



## Tonyfish

yeah because people that fish the T are so much better than everyone else?


----------



## cobia_slaya

Tonyfish said:


> yeah because people that fish the T are so much better than everyone else?


Don't listen to codfish he's one of my buddies but he's a dick not everybody from the. T are like that( not me)


----------



## jnc3000

codfish120390 said:


> we saw no cobia and caught a ray thats it.......................................................WTF


I know right, I fished seagull sun and wed, and on both days nothing. I mean I know they are here but what the hell. It probably going to be slow then all of a sudden you see six cobes at one time. Can't wait for the action to pick up:fishing:


----------



## kingfisher55

i fished wensday morning i put out 2 gallons of chum and 3 gallons of menhaden milk i did not catch shit but small flounder and 2 spainish sall 6 cobia cought 1 broke off about 50 to 60lbs and a boat about 300 yards off the pier cought 2 50+ pound fish thats what they said over the phone and lost a 3rd one i never had a run on eel or bunker but sall 3 cobia sunning 2 chased a bucktail but no luck on it one of the fish was im guessing 60 or so pounds. the cobia are here but good luck fishing the weekend at buckroe they need to get serious about the rod limit out there its nuts when one person has 5 rods and another had the same, you run out of room quick!


----------



## kim tomlin

*re: cobia/big*

in my opinion there is nothing more enjoyable than fishing in the ocean. next in line would be learning how to catch different species in the ocean. next would be somebody loving the sport enough and being proud enough of their skills that they would teach me(everybody was taught by somebody). next would be me being skillful enough and honored that somebody admired me enough to want me to teach them. my question is this... what has happened to the kindred souls and the comradery between fishermen/women? why are people hateful and some act childish over somebody invading the sacred end/T of the pier? nobody has ever been that way to me but i have seen it. It is ok for people to be proud and confident. but it sucks for people to be nasty, unfriendly and cocky. be proud. be willing to share your skills so that generations to come will get the same pleasure as you do. If people like me ask you to teach them don't get angry. be honered that somebody recognized your skills and admired you enough. thanks for reading..best of fishing to all this season. hope to see yall on the piers here in va. I love buckroe now that they rebuilt it.


----------



## starwarsnerd

*agreed.*

I agree with the above statement 125 percent.


----------



## derekmalpass

fishing on the T doesnt mean $h!t. You walk past more fish on the way to the T of the pier than its worth worrying about. some of the best spots on a pier arent at the T, and people who are snobby about crowding it out are morons and obviously dont know that much about fishing. By this I mean, dont sweat trying to fish at the end of the pier just because its at the end of the pier, and people who think that they have to fish at the end, dont know what they are talking about. I'm not saying it cant have its advantages from time to time, but for most of the time, halfway down is as good or better than all the way down.


----------



## starwarsnerd

right on. those damn fish don't know a "T" from a horse's ass. My stepdad caught a 32 lbs. striper up near the front of the pier last summer, screwing off in between checking his crab pots. They go where the food is. it's that simple. You can catch the same stuff all up and down that pier as with any other.


----------



## Big EL

The "T" is generally provided for People who are casting surf rods which require a drop back in order to cast them properly. A 13 foot rod cannot be cast from the side of the pier. Many piers post "NO BOTTOM FISHING PAST THIS LINE" signs indicating the "T" is for longcasters only. 

Like the previous post stated, if you're bottom fishing, the fish can be caught off the side just fine. 

Cooperation makes the day enjoyable for all types of fishing. If you want to fish the "T" learn how to fish a surf rod and you'll be welcome.:fishing:

><))))*>


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

Tonyfish said:


> yeah because people that fish the T are so much better than everyone else?


yea and i bet ur the 1 that stole all my boys eels and was handing them out to ppl.... i fish the T and i dont think im better then any1 i look at every1 the same way we are all out there to fish just some of us target bigger fish then other so if that makes us better then i guess we r but they said the dude that stole his eels was from PTOWN and look here lol


----------



## saltwaterrunner

The majority of bottom fishers don't even venture near the "T". They know what goes down and are quite happy fishing the side rails. The few that go out to the end don't understand and can be politely explained what goes on. There will always be some who willbe discourteous, steal and act out. They can be controlled by the folks at the "T" or the staff if you let them know. Unfortunately, some thieves wander out and do their thing before you know it. Especially at night. Some recent examples. They put out some "GermX" bottles for both fish cleaning stations one afternoon. Gone before the next sun rise. 10 hose nozzles removed, stainless steel screws from bait boards on the top rail taken. One guy tried to get a rod/reel but was spotted, caught and turned over to officers. Many of the previous have happened wherever you fish. If you like the outerbanks then you know how much gear has been lost there over the last 12 years. Together we can all help solve the problems. Locals know when strangers are on board and can keep their eyes open. Just my rant guys. We can do it all better and enjoy what we love.:fishing:


----------



## jnc3000

I fish the t, not at buckroe, but any pier, and I have yet to see any pier in va that enforce no bottom fishing. Personally I don't care if a spot fisher fish the t as long as they don't cross my line, and if i get a run they man there poles, i'm good. I mean who am i to fuss at someone who pay the same price I did, were they can fish. I mean I know everybody wants to catch the big one, but sometimes people get a lil to serious.


----------



## Steel_Fish'n

I don't know what all the fuss is about when it comes to the "T" on most piers...U get 95% of the pier to fish for whatever comes your way...the bigfish guys the the very end and that's it, why do the "bottomfisherman" complain so much???, If you can catch whatever from the siderails then fish there...as far as "some ppl have 5 or 6 rods"...that's bull!!!...I've fished buckroe for the last couple weeks, 4 or 5 times a week and I know what all the regulars rods look like...nobody fishes 5-6 rods for Cobia on Buckroe...me personally, I bring 2 Cobe sticks and a baitrod...if someone has 3 or 4 whatever...we all know each other anyways and have a certain respect for each other...if U wanna get a spot on the T...guess what...get there EARLY!!!...and don't be a A-HOLE and respect the way it's done on that pier...BTW...there are a couple of "T" fisherman that can't catch a cold, but most are better fisherman than the average every couple weekends a year siderail fisherman...make no mistake about it!!!...


----------



## jnc3000

let me find out buckroe = new sandbridge, pier hasn't been up a good year and people already talking about strangers. I always thought the rule of the t was get in were you fit in, no matter who fishing what.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

jnc3000 said:


> let me find out buckroe = new sandbridge, pier hasn't been up a good year and people already talking about strangers. I always thought the rule of the t was get in were you fit in, no matter who fishing what.



that is the rule.... but i feel that the T on any pier should b no botteemrig fishing at all when u have 95% of the pier to fish... we cant fish up their with 12' rods


----------



## jnc3000

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> that is the rule.... but i feel that the T on any pier should b no botteemrig fishing at all when u have 95% of the pier to fish... we cant fish up their with 12' rods


i fell u in a perfect world that would be the case.


----------



## ketch69

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> that is the rule.... but i feel that the T on any pier should b no botteemrig fishing at all when u have 95% of the pier to fish... we cant fish up their with 12' rods



But you can fish up their with the other rods you have that are not 12' any time you want. Don't all of you that fish "The T" put your baits on the bottom? That makes you bottomfishing as well. I think everyone that pays to get on the pier should have the right to fish where they want as long as they know what they are doing. 

Dean


----------



## Big EL

ketch69 said:


> But you can fish up their with the other rods you have that are not 12' any time you want. Don't all of you that fish "The T" put your baits on the bottom? That makes you bottomfishing as well. I think everyone that pays to get on the pier should have the right to fish where they want as long as they know what they are doing.
> 
> Dean


If you want to hug the rail on the T while someone rares back and prepares to sling a half a pound of lead at a high rate of speed to the deep and you trust that they know how to cast and tie knots....Then go ahead.........just don't cry foul if things don't go well and you wake up in the hospital with a big dent in your head.

opcorn:

><))))*>


----------



## Steel_Fish'n

Well put......there have been many fisherman on the T that weren't regulars and when they hooked a fish we still all worked together and got him on deck...think about what kind of craziness it would be if we (Cobia guys) were to set up on the sailrails???...ppl would complain every single day...we wouldn't be able to cast and we prolly would "deck" anything because they ppl around wouldn't reel up their lines...craziness


----------



## pierfisher9678

people at the t are not like all think, most are better fisherman though lol..but the problem with people that come to the end with bottem rigs is this u come down there see all those rods, get baited up and then u just cast dont even look where u are casting, then start reeling like a mad man pullin in 6 cobia rigs with your stuff wtf..i can go out there and have 100 heavers piled up and first thing we will do is look over and pick out a spot so we dont cross lines. not u though. man we used to have 30 rods in one corner when grandview was open..we managed to land fish after fish..learn some respect then come down to the end. and dont step all on our rods that really doesnt help


----------



## ketch69

Oh I have plenty talent, can fish with the best of them and have caught more fish than many. It just ruffles my feathers to hear some of the crap that some talk sitting behind the computer. My tackle is top notch and my money is just as good as anybody elses. I was hoping to bring my girlfriend down to Buckroe to show her a little about pier fishing since she is just starting out but I don't think she needs to see all the chest thumping. There are not near enough Cobia caught from your "T" for me to get her involved in this mess. Someday some of you will look back and wonder why you made something that is suppose to be relaxing and enjoyable so complicated. It's just fishing. Have fun fellas.


----------



## Iridealmerrick

Well im pretty sure they been catching more cobia at buckroe than any other pier in va. I went out on tuesday with my friend. It was our first time there but were not first timer fishers. We have nice rods. But we fished the T and the people at the T were nice to us. One guy gave me some advice on cobia fishing and nobody came off cocky or ignorant to me. A few of the regulars there even told us we needed to come back early in the morning. Im sure they wouldnt tell us to come early and give us good advice on returning if they were jerks. Everybody there was nice. Theres plently of room on that pier. Unless youre cobia fishing, i dont see why its such a big deal not to fish the T. The most action was about halfway down the pier. Tons of throwback flounders all day. Plus a few spanish and bluefish and spot and even a few brim and croakers mixed in. The T was quiet most of the day. But anyways the way i see it, the ppl on the T arent automatically a**holes. Im sure if you ast your rod out without crossing a bunch of lines and look like it isnt your first time fishing they arent gonna bother you.


----------



## pierfisher9678

you are welcome out there anytime. the guys out there are not aholes. i guess u dont even fish there and are asuming u know everyone out there.how can u judge someone if u dont even fish there. sometimes i just go cobia fishing just to hang out talk to people, its like a family out on the end just dont come there acting like a a hole and u wont be treated like one


----------



## skunk king

ketch69,

As someone else mentioned, fishing the T isn't about being the kid that sits on the last seat on the bus, it's a practicality. The T is for distance casters. I can't fish my 13 foot rods off the side of the pier at Buckroe without risking serious injury to people behind me. Some piers are wide enough to throw 13 foot rods off the side, most aren't. So the Ts are reserved for the people that want to cast out into the deeper water in the hopes of getting bigger fish without risking the safety of people around them. 

And yes, this is a form of bottom fishing. But most people are referring to double hook rigs just off the side when they say bottom fishing. And yeah, you can do this anywhere on the pier and there are lots of great spots all over.

So it's all about having a place for everyone to do their thing. Since you can safely bottom fish for spot, flounder, croakers, etc anywhere and only safely distance cast at the T, the T is reserved for distance casters.


To add a little fuel to the fire, some guys on the T aren't distance casting. They're live-lining fish for cobia. I think they shouldn't be out there either since you can do that anywhere on the pier(and be pretty successful), leaving even more room for distance casters. But Buckroe makes it's name on cobia and so I'm sure to lose this argument just from a business standpoint. A lot of the cobia guys are convinced the T is best spot for them to catch cobia, but cobia will be all up and down the pier eating the fish the "bottom riggers" are catching.


----------



## skunk king

Iridealmerrick said:


> Well im pretty sure they been catching more cobia at buckroe than any other pier in va. I went out on tuesday with my friend. It was our first time there but were not first timer fishers. We have nice rods. But we fished the T and the people at the T were nice to us. One guy gave me some advice on cobia fishing and nobody came off cocky or ignorant to me. A few of the regulars there even told us we needed to come back early in the morning. Im sure they wouldnt tell us to come early and give us good advice on returning if they were jerks. Everybody there was nice. Theres plently of room on that pier. Unless youre cobia fishing, i dont see why its such a big deal not to fish the T. The most action was about halfway down the pier. Tons of throwback flounders all day. Plus a few spanish and bluefish and spot and even a few brim and croakers mixed in. The T was quiet most of the day. But anyways the way i see it, the ppl on the T arent automatically a**holes. Im sure if you ast your rod out without crossing a bunch of lines and look like it isnt your first time fishing they arent gonna bother you.


I think Buckroe reports the most or second most cobia of any pier in the US. It's a great place for the brown suits.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

i'm 31 years old and i've been fishing since i was a toddler. i started in the obx and was fishing the cut throat "t" at kitty hawk pier during the spanish blitzes at a young age as well as throwing heavers off the end. i have gathered that there are, and always have been, polite and friendly people fishing off the end as well as the loud-mouth know-it-alls. you have to take the good with the bad. it is the same anywhere you go....fishing, grocery shopping, the dmv, etc. i have over the years realized that there is a growing population of rude people at the end, and that is why i don't fish it that much anymore. if someone crosses my line, i don't throw a fit or cut it with a cigarette. i try to help them uncross it. if they do it a second time, i'll get a little frustrated and try to inform them that if they can't cast straight, they should try somewhere a little more open. if they do it a third time, i will bring the fury. if someone makes an honest mistake, help them out, but if they constantly do it with no regard for anyone else, let them have it. fishing the "t" can be like a family if everyone is cool. i even want to make a seinfeldish tv sitcom about it.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

ketch69 said:


> But you can fish up their with the other rods you have that are not 12' any time you want. Don't all of you that fish "The T" put your baits on the bottom? That makes you bottomfishing as well. I think everyone that pays to get on the pier should have the right to fish where they want as long as they know what they are doing.
> 
> Dean


no we r not using bottemrigs we r using live bait rigs witch mean if we get a run the lead stays in place 1 hook..... if ur using a bottemrig and u get a run well whateva hook is free well snag onto other ppls line while we are tryin to get rods out the water and who wants to deal with that


----------



## skunk king

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> no we r not using bottemrigs we r using live bait rigs witch mean if we get a run the lead stays in place 1 hook..... if ur using a bottemrig and u get a run well whateva hook is free well snag onto other ppls line while we are tryin to get rods out the water and who wants to deal with that


The line will only run the length of the shock leader. After the fish has taken off that much line, he's pulling the weight off the bottom and getting everyone snaged just as with double hook bottom rigs. 

It is true that you need to get the other rods out of the way when someone has a run and true that the people on the T are a lot faster to get their stuff in than the other folks since they know the drill and you have to explain it to the bottom fishing folks who have a lot of causal fishermen and rookies amongst their ranks. That's not to disparage or belittle them, but to point out they don't know how important it is to get the rods up and it takes time explaining it to them.


----------



## ketch69

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> no we r not using bottemrigs we r using live bait rigs witch mean if we get a run the lead stays in place 1 hook..... if ur using a bottemrig and u get a run well whateva hook is free well snag onto other ppls line while we are tryin to get rods out the water and who wants to deal with that


I know what you are using. I have caught over 100 Cobia, all but one from a boat. I caught one two years ago in the surf at Hatteras. I don't have a boat anymore so was thinking about bringing my girlfriend with me to Buckroe to try and get her a Cobe. I just don't want her to not have a good time and not want to go anymore.

Dean


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

ketch69 said:


> I know what you are using. I have caught over 100 Cobia, all but one from a boat. I caught one two years ago in the surf at Hatteras. I don't have a boat anymore so was thinking about bringing my girlfriend with me to Buckroe to try and get her a Cobe. I just don't want her to not have a good time and not want to go anymore.
> 
> Dean



she will have a great time i know every1 that fish the T alot of them r n high school and they play crack joke fight but at the end of the day we are all family... i just starting fishing buckroe this year i hated it kuz most of the guys that fished the old pier didnt like black ppl so i had that problem with them coming out there mouth wrong but now we r all like brother from another mother we r fishing for the brown suit friday thru sunday ..... UR GF WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME fishing the T or not


----------



## Steel_Fish'n

She'll have fun man...there's always girlfriends/wives out there...we are family at the end of the T...and U know most of Cobia fishing is "hurry up and wait" type fishing, so there's plenty of time to talk crap...lol...:fishing:


----------



## pierfisher9678

tell u what we will all start fishing elsewhere, and not at the t..all u bottom riggers can walk around our heavers, get snaged on our gaffs, and if we get a fish one and he runs for the end or the pier..if u dont get your lines up we will cut um. thats a good solution. thats another reason we cobia fish on the t. when we get a fish on do u want to have 50 reeling there lines up as we follow the fish up the pier to the t..anywhere we go. there will be the haters. instead of hating come to the end a we will show u how to fish for the big boys..


----------



## wannabeangler

I've only been fishing from a per a couple of times, when I was younger. My question is: Can I take my 12' surf rods out to the "T"? I see lots of people going onto piers with multiple rods (like 5 or more). I've got good rods and reels and don't see me needing more than 2. A small 1 to catch bait with and my big rod to sling that bait out to the great blue. Uncertain about this....hmm.


----------



## Steel_Fish'n

wannabeangler...that's pretty much what ppl do anyways...I bring 2 cobe sticks and a bait rod...


----------



## jb1edlover

Just left Buckroe about 30 minutes ago. Some small mullet, a few small flounder and big skates everywhere!


----------



## wannabeangler

Skunk King were you on the "T" today around 3 p.m.? I was near there and need some info on a particular individual who was chunking lead at kayakers. I was one of the kayakers out there today and the Head Park Ranger is a friend of mine. I found out today that someone complained to her about someone chunking lead at a buddy of mine. She said if it happens again, she'll close the "T" to all. I surf fish, kayak fish and fish from my boat, but the next time I come near the peir I might have to bring protection of sorts. Lead being chunked at yakkers is deadly and is also a felony! Let everyone know That the "T" is being watched by many now. Be careful and have repect for all Fishermen/women. Thank you!


----------



## kingfisher55

Im not trying to piss any one off,but you guys have the whole bay to fish from yaks and boats but always come to close to the pier. If you can be hit by a sinker your to damn close. If I can throw a sinker at you or anyone else that means I can easly hit you with a heaver or bait rod for that matter not to mention the lines you could possibly cut or tangle up or fish you could cause some one to lose becouse of being to close. the ppl on the "T" are not the problem its the boats and yaks breaking laws by not staying off the pier 300 feet! and as far as your protection i would love for you to try something as ignorate as what ever your thinking. im not saying i throw at boats or yaks but if you happen to be close enough when i cast to be hit thats your problem not mine we have just as much right to fish these waters as every one else. or you could just pay 8 bucks and fish the pier and save alot of bull sh!t if you want to fish that close to the pier just my 2cents


----------



## wannabeangler

Only 300 ft? I can cast my surf rod from the beach, over breakers out about 250+ yards! With an elevated platform, such as a pier, I could cast even further. If a boat, windsurfer, or even a yak is passing by and you TRY to chunk lead at him as that person passes by- YOU ARE TO BLAME. Yakkers take a bit longer, since we deal more with currents and tides and occasional waves pushing us into the path of the.....400 FT....boundary. Keep chunking lead and the pier or the "T" will be closed. 8 bucks is pennies compared to what others that are on the water have paid to fish! That's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## kingfisher55

250 Yards? OK  keep telling your self that one. i think if you tell fellow yakers to stay off the pier 250 yards every one will be happy problem solved. 
most fisherman/women will never hit 100 to 150 yards with 8nbait! but as far as how much any one pays to fish, seems to me you payed to much to fish the same water as pier fisherman if your that close.


----------



## wannabeangler

I practice my cast at football fieds during the slow season. I stand back at the goal posts and chunk it well past the other. Maybe not exactly 250 yards maybe 150 yards. But just be mindful when you cast and there are people on the water nearby. Most are just passing by, but if you chunk lead at them anymore.....well....you will be able to save your 8 BUCKS....lol


----------



## wannabeangler

BTW- My protectin is my cell phone! One quick call and the boys in blue may pay a visit to the "T" !


----------



## kingfisher55

all jokes a side man just stay off the pier enough distance to avoid getting peged with a sinker. not every one cast at boats an yakkers but sh!t does happen, and i do not want to see any one get hurt. or put in jail behind some one else's bs, i had a talk with game wordens last week at buckroe couse a few boats came in way to close .


----------



## wannabeangler

Is it OK when someone happens to hit someone on the water and possibily injures them or even kills them? I say NOT AT ALL! Keep playing those games and chunking lead and I'll do my part to get the pier shutdown to those pricks whom stand-up for the dipshits that want to scare or intimidate others. It's all fun and games when YOU are not the one in the water having lead chunked at you, right. OH BUT NOW, WHEN IT MAY AFFECT YOUR FISHING IT BECOMES SERIOUS? Deal with it and learn what actions will be taken because of yours and others actions. I could give a flying f**k about how you want it to stop now! Just because that you may not be able to fish. Big deal! Grow -up! Now you and others may see the light of your childish ways. There are lots of others that pay to fish there and don't endanger the lives of people on the water. You and the rest of the pricks at the "T" give all fisherman on a pier a "bad rap". I'm not saying all are pricks or dipshits, but just a few! You know who these people are and yet you stand up for them. Who's crying now?


----------



## ORF Pete

wannabeangler said:


> If a boat, windsurfer, or even a yak is passing by and you TRY to chunk lead at him as that person passes by- YOU ARE TO BLAME.



Not trying to add fuel to the fire of any debate, but...

If the boat/yak is within 300 feet, a person casting 8nbait (or any baited hook or lure) cannot be held criminally liable (so I have been told by two officers of the law in this area). It's a different story if it was just a sinker with no bait, and it was a cast that an officer deems (after talking to witnesses) was intended to cause harm. Maybe it would be different in civil court, but as far as criminal court goes if there are 10 people on a pier swearing the boat was 150 feet out and the guy was just casting with bait on, not trying to hit anyone... the officers I talked to wouldn't be arresting the pier angler. Keep in mind this is not the case in inlets. It is the exact opposite. In areas like that signs are often posted warning anglers not to obstruct the passage of boaters, or to cast within 50 feet of them.


As kingfisher55 said, if boaters stay 300 feet off or more from the T, they will be perfectly fine in most cases. I don't see many anglers out there hitting over 300 ft. They are often throwing much less due to a fat eel for bait slowing them down.Maybe if they stick a tiny finger mullet head on their hook they may be able to hit ya at 250 yards. But if I saw someone doing that on purpose to hit a boater or yaker far out I'd certainly side with the boater and be a witness for them if someone got hit. Only times I have EVER seen a cast come near a boater it was well within 300 feet, sometimes almost within spitting distance if you're spitting into the wind (literally).


----------



## kingfisher55

im not crying or standing up for any one your the dip shit by putting your self in danger by fishing to close to the pier dick


----------



## wannabeangler

I've also came up with a proposal that has been submitted to the city to put marker buoys showing where that 400 ft line is. This may help, but it may not. I've also spoken to Marine Police about the problem involving other piers and there will be a BIG shock to those who fish on the piers in the coming days. Hope you can read. Because there will be signs and notifications letting all know about the consequences that will come from these belligerent acts of harm! Thank you! Have fun fishing!


----------



## wannabeangler

ORF Pete- point taken...well stated. Another educated fisherman is always a reief. Whom can say where that boundary of 150-300 ft actually is? Unless there is some sort of sign or indicator notifying of the boundary, who will be put to blame? The person being hit with lead or the person that threw it? Think about it for a sec. I deal with federal laws and rules daily. It's always starts as a debate, then goes into something more. The remedy to this onslaught would to put up a sign or marker buoy. Then there will NO question on whether or not the individual on the water was in fact to close. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## kingfisher55

no one gives a damn if you fish near the pier just not to close where you can be tangled up in lines or be the reson some one lost a fish, use your common sense on this one and stay out of casting distance of the pier, its that simple


----------



## wannabeangler

KingFisher- As you may know or not know, this topic is about PASSING BY A PIER....NOT FISHING IN FRONT OR BESIDE. Just thought I'd help you out a bit. Reading comprehension is not your forte' I see. It's all good.


----------



## kingfisher55

yeah i know what the topic is there dick, and my last post to this topic, i hope you get the shit knocked out of you next time you cruize by the pier to close.:fishing: bowed up on a kayak!!! lol


----------



## Smittroc

wow I thought we were all one happy family on here lol!! soooo, how bout them lakers?? or celtics??


----------



## kingfisher55

cobia fishing- them fighting words around here!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## wannabeangler

You do realize that all the negativity that you are expressing IS and WILL be saved on a hardrive, right. Need a shovel....to dig your own grave with? You already have 1 foot in. I was just asking a question that would get people talking/chatting. Raises an eyebrow would you say?


----------



## kingfisher55

dude i dont care what you save, i never said im going to personally throw at a yak or boat so screw off. just make sure you save your gay porn to your hard drive!


----------



## wannabeangler

Enjoyed the debate! Thanks! Have a goodnight....I gotta go to sleep, so I can go fish in the morn!


----------



## kingfisher55

just not to close to the pier chum cutter keep that in mind


----------



## Smittroc

ahhhhhh, a happy ending!!


----------



## kingfisher55

i tryed explaing to him, then he wanted to talk crap so what ever he is dip sh!t


----------



## pierfisher9678

man he shouldnt even be having this diss.. just stay far enough away and out of casting range its that simple..if a person can cast and hit you then u are to close..i mean come on man..what do u do if u get hit by a cast..why would u even want to be put in harms way anyway..when i go to the shooting range i dont walk in front of the targets why cause common sense i may get shot..u see all those heavers there u know alot of us guys out there can cast so why get into casting range.. and if the wind is blowing u around so hard that u cant help but be blown by the pier then i think we would understand.. but why have your dumb a-- in a yak. anyway in wind like that..u yakers make a bad name to us anyway..ive seen some come right under piers wtf..some people dont have common sense..your one of them


----------



## chefish

Ya know, I was going to stay out of this one, BUT, I just have to.

I fish from a yak. On days when the conditions are such that I am going to be pushed around like a bobber, I STAY IN AN INLET OR AT HOME. When I launch, I go where there is NO pier. There are way more places than those areas with water attached that I can fish and are more productive. Remember fish swim? They are not shackled to a pier just for the sport of those who fish the pier. 

If I WAS to launch near a pier, I would damn sure give the fisherman on the pier the RESPECT they deserve and give them a WIDE berth. Wind, Waves and Currents???? If I can't handle the conditions I should not be out there period.

If I was out and just so happened to stray a little too close to the pier by accident, then I have no business being out in the big water to begin with. When I am out there, safety has got to be first in my mind. That means I have to be aware of my surroundings at ALL times. Trust me, I have seen and had close calls with different incidents.

Pier fisherman - If someone strays a little close and you can definitly see that it is thru carelessness, please do not chuck lead. just understand there is a name for a kayaker like that. It is "statistic". Mother nature has her own way of dealing with them.

Wannabe, be safe, paddle right, give a little respect and you won't have these problems. Then you can focus on what you bought the yak for.... fishing. Go nail a cobia, just not near a pier.


----------



## Justfshn

I was going to stay out of this as well but.....no one, not even you wanna be, can get an entire fishing pier (a new one) shut down because your mad at people casting at you and your yak because your to close to the pier. That pier makes money off those fishermen, does it make money off you being stingy about where you fish? I was paying 60 bucks a month to fish ov pier last year so your whole yakers have more money invested is BULL! Not to mention the bailt,weights, rigs ect people by from the pier shop.


I never wrote about it but last year there was a member from this site fishing DIRECTLY underneath the ov fishing pier on a yak. Let me tell you people were not happy. There were more than a few "i am going to, i would ,i should"...ect. I helped diffuse that situation by reminding people around me he had to deal with currents ect and eventually the guy made his way elsewhere. Knowing dang well that he was purposely fishing right under the pier for flounder, right where we paid money to fish. I have also had people walk right out into the water DIRECTLY in front of me with waders on while i was the only person on the beach that night. In fact that was my very first post on this site. Being the better man i left and didnt throw anything or yell at anyone. Ever seen the head boat come into port at the ov pier. Yeah it swings in wide near the bait house....it doesnt float down the side of the pier and cut everyones lines off or get in the way of people fishing......why cant you do the same?


----------



## Justfshn

wannabeangler said:


> ORF Pete- point taken...well stated. Another educated fisherman is always a reief. Whom can say where that boundary of 150-300 ft actually is? Unless there is some sort of sign or indicator notifying of the boundary, who will be put to blame? The person being hit with lead or the person that threw it? Think about it for a sec. I deal with federal laws and rules daily. It's always starts as a debate, then goes into something more. The remedy to this onslaught would to put up a sign or marker buoy. Then there will NO question on whether or not the individual on the water was in fact to close. Wouldn't you agree?


For real what are you going to do when you get close again and someone does hit you right in the head with a 5 oz pyramid that crack your skull and tickles your brain and makes you fall off your yak and into the drink? Sure your life jacket may help you but do you wear a hard hat while fishing? Hows that cell phone going to help you in that situation. Sure the whole threat for threat is one thing but when it come down to it your only endangering YOURSELF! Be safe man, you have a yak so find some other area to fish and let the broke people like myself have the pier. I mean for real man there are like what five (public fee) fishing piers for the bay in this area.


----------



## chefish

wannabeangler said:


> Unless there is some sort of sign or indicator notifying of the boundary.... The remedy to this onslaught would to put up a sign or marker buoy...... [/en there will NO QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If I want to see more signs I'l keep my tail in a car on the road. If I have to worry about whether or not I am that close to a pier, then I need to find a new place to fish or better yet a new way to spend my free time.
> 
> There are enough markers, crab pot bouys, net markers and trash from idiots thinking the bay/ocean is a landfill, why add more?


----------



## Dr. Bubba

This is really all a fine discussion, but I must remind a few of you that the one thing we don't tolerate here is personal attacks.

If you can't have a discussion without direct insults and threats then you're probably going to need another message board, because you won't be able to use this one.

Thanks!


----------



## skunk king

SGT.Bunghole said:


> I was going to stay out of this as well but.....no one, not even you wanna be, can get an entire fishing pier (a new one) shut down because your mad at people casting at you and your yak because your to close to the pier.


I was staying out too, but wannabe is wright. The pier management is threatening to shut down the T because too many knuckleheads throw weights at kayakers and boaters. Not the entire pier, just the T and ending cobia fishing. And they've had several complaints on the issue.

I heard about the incident on Saturday and it sounded like the caster was doing so intentionally and that's a felony. The guys that think they'll avoid jail time or harsh civil fines by claiming they were casting with bait are only fooling themselves. I doubt a jury would believe you were yelling at a guy to get out of the way and then accidentally hit him with lead. You'll for sure face a harsh civil case and end up paying the victim for the rest of your life and most likely serve time for attempted murder. 

I can understand guys getting upset because boaters get too close and think adding markers is a great idea, but throwing weights at a guy is just plain evil.


----------



## SPECKS

That's sad to hear the city can't control the pier... back in my days there Galen would never have put up with it.


----------



## skunk king

SPECKS said:


> That's sad to hear the city can't control the pier... back in my days there Galen would never have put up with it.


They're trying. They ban for life anyone caught doing something stupid like this. I hope the regulars there start speaking up more against throwing weights at boats or we could lose the T.


----------



## jb1edlover

I think tossing lead at anyone, regardless of how close they come to the pier is uncalled for..... however maybe a paintball gun or something a little less lethal would get the point across!! It's a pretty big ocean out there, just can't seem to figure how the "yaks" and boats can't give the pier guys plenty of room and then some... Just doesn't make sense. If they are getting too close to the pier it's obviously intentional. If they can't control the Yak, go practice steering in a swimming pool. 
"but it wasn't my fault a rogue wave pushed me near the pier".... "yeah, and a rogue windcurrent pushed my lead weight towards your Yak"..... Neither makes much sense, just be considerate and it won't be a problem. 
JB


----------



## sniper

*Allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllrighty then.......*

I've been hearing so much about cobia fishing and want to come down there and try it. Any advice on what kind of gear/bait/weight etc I need to bring so NOT to get in a pissing contest with anyone while I'm there? I've heard all sorts of things like: no braided line(powerpro) etc. I'd really appreciate some input because I am coming...and want it to be a pleasant experience for all.


----------



## ketch69

No need for everyone getting mad. Just point out the ones that are breaking the law by casting at the boats before they kill someone and/or ruin the fishing for everyone.


Dean


----------



## skunk king

sniper said:


> I've been hearing so much about cobia fishing and want to come down there and try it. Any advice on what kind of gear/bait/weight etc I need to bring so NOT to get in a pissing contest with anyone while I'm there? I've heard all sorts of things like: no braided line(powerpro) etc. I'd really appreciate some input because I am coming...and want it to be a pleasant experience for all.


Go during the week. It's crowded on the weekends and a lot people have chips on their shoulder. A lot of people are cool and friendly too, but the weekend is just bad news.


----------



## ORF Pete

sniper said:


> I've been hearing so much about cobia fishing and want to come down there and try it. Any advice on what kind of gear/bait/weight etc.


A stout 10 to 12 foot surf rod capable of throwing out 8 and bait. 17-30 pound mono main line (depending on your casting preference, and your reel and what its max drag pressure is), 50-60 pound mono shock leader. You should be using enough shock leader when cobia fishing that when you have the fish close to the pier, you already have a dozen wraps of your shock leader around the spool (imo). That way you can horse the fish around a bit if needed, keep him away from pilings or get him into the path of a net or gaff. The bait ranges from live eels and live baitfish, to any kind of cutbait (chunks of menhaden, threadfin, spot, bluefish, etc.). Most of the people out there are using a standard fishfinder rig.


----------



## sniper

*thanks for the advice*

I usually fish only during the week because it seems that on weekends no matter where you fish....along with the crowds comes ignorance. I fish to relax and try to avoid drama at all costs. :fishing:


----------



## kingfisher55

i spoke to a game worden today, the officer told me as long as you have a hook or your rig you can throw ,what you want and when you want at what you want! with that being said please every one use common sense out there on the pier and on boats,yaks!


----------



## 757 Fire

kingfisher55 said:


> i spoke to a game worden today, the officer told me as long as you have a hook or your rig you can throw ,what you want and when you want at what you want! with that being said please every one use common sense out there on the pier and on boats,yaks!


Thats a funny post, its kinda like saying as long as you have your drivers license you can drive anywhere you want but dont drive where it could hurt someone. By the way if you have the wardens number please pm me it, i would love to hear his explanation on what he would say in court as the expert witness to a attempted murder.


----------



## jb1edlover

Involuntary Manslaughter would be the max penalty... ... I don't think a lawyer in the world be able to prove premeditation or intent beyond a resonable doubt!!! Just sayin


----------



## Steel_Fish'n

@SNIPER...and if you don't heavers that's cool too...I don't use them on any pier I fish and I catch Cobia every season...and to tell U the truth, you don't tangle with other ppl as much because ur not out as far as they are...on a "regular" tide, you can get away with 8+ bait, but make sure that you bring some 10's and 12's too because on full and new moon phases the tide can kick up pretty good and you don't wanna be the one with your line half way down the pier because your weight isn't heavy enough to hold your bait down...when using 50-60 pound line as shock leader, big live baits or cut baits they create "drag" on your line, so the heavier weights are necessary sometimes...don't use "teardrop" or "bellsinker" style weights...pyramids and frog's tounge weights hold and cast better. Even tho I don't use heavers, i still use a shock leader, because you're bound to hook a ray or two eventually...yes they take drag and all that and some ppl like that, but you're there to catch Cobia...not rays!!!...don't baby those stink'n rays at all...I horse them the whole time and either break them off or get them to the "T" in no time and we gaff them...if you fight them soft, they'll go everywhere and tangle everyone...don't be "that guy"...when U set the hook on a fish...YELL IT OUT "BOWED UP"...."COBIA!!"...let every one know to man their rods, if not...you'll just have a story of another lost fish....U should let the fish "stay out" away from the T to give everyone time to clear their lines...then you can start to bring in the fish, by then their should be multiple gaffs to assist you...once she's close to the pier, you should already have multiple wraps of your shock leader in your reel and should be able to "horse" the fish if need be...most ppl lose their fish to the pilings because they wanna play the fish soft next to the pier and that's not the time...why do you have that heavy line, big rod and reel if that's what you're gonna do???...make's no since to me everytime I see it...make's for a funny story tho...:fishing:


----------



## tylerhb

no one should be even within 300 yards of the pier in my opinion. it really pisses me off that we pay the money to fish the pier and then 8 boats/yaks anchor off in our chum slick you have the whole bay so get the f**k out of our way. maybe more people should throw lead at boats cuz u know what thats less ass holes that will come close. they will be definately thinking twice.


----------



## ketch69

kingfisher55 said:


> i spoke to a game worden today, the officer told me as long as you have a hook or your rig you can throw ,what you want and when you want at what you want! with that being said please every one use common sense out there on the pier and on boats,yaks!



I do not believe you. No Game Warden would ever tell you that. Total BS!

I do agree that the boats and kayaks should stay away from the pier but I also know its against the law to throw things at them.


----------



## tylerhb

its not bs. and dont try to argue with anyone call them yourself


----------



## ketch69

tylerhb said:


> its not bs. and dont try to argue with anyone call them yourself


I'm not trying to argue with anyone. Just saying he made it up.


----------



## skunk king

ketch69 said:


> I'm not trying to argue with anyone. Just saying he made it up.


The ranger could be wrong. Either way, you'll go to jail for intentionally hitting someone and kill them with a weight. And it won't be involuntary manslaughter, it'll be 3rd degree murder provided they can demonstrate the hit was intentional. Shouldn't be difficult in these situations because of the people yelling for the boater to leave and other verbal exchanges that typically take place. 

Prosecutor: "So Mr. Jackhole LeadThrower, would you have the jury believe you called Mr. Dead Boater a jackass and a *****, told him to leave, told him you'd hit him with lead, and then accidentally hit him in the head, killing him on the spot?"

Jackhole LeadThrower: "Yes, but it doesn't matter since one of the internet sages told me I can throw anything at anybody as long as I had a hook on the line and not be held accountable"

Courtroom: "laughter"

Good luck with that plan.


----------



## kingfisher55

let me clear this up a little, first of all call them your self if you do not belive me, second, the man said if some one is throwing sinkers with rod and reel or just straight throwing them by hand your going to get into alot of trouble! but if you happen to cast you rig out( with hook and bait)and smack a boat of what ever the hell else is out there its not the persons folt for casting his rig, if you are in casting range of the pier you are indangering your self and you sould not be that close to the pier,also said yaks boats or any floating object will get a tickete if cought fishing with in the casting range of the pier! with that being said kiddys, settle down and dont get your pantys in a bunch


----------



## Justfshn

So i have spent a few minutes looking for a story about a fisherman, boater or yakker who was hit with a fishing weight and killed and the fisheman that did it was charged with blah blah... The only thing i can find is some random self injuries stuff. I cant find one single manslaughter case anywhere. Anyone know of any in particular? 

Dont you think shutting the t down would have a major impact on the revenue the pier brings in, how many would stop going to that pier all together and find somewhere else to fish? I mean buckroe is not a very long pier to begin with. I also think that would turn a lot of people against the yaks and boats that had nothing to do with it in the first place. You know punish me for what he did, make targets out of innocents. Say you go to a bar to have a drink and you see multiple people driving when they leave after having a few.....that is illegal but is it just to have the entire bar shut down for a few drunk drivers? Should you blame the staff or the individual? For that matter maybe if the boats and yaks are getting to close to the pier the boat ramp launch area needs to be closed and you can just find somewhere else to launch.

How would you like that?


----------



## kingfisher55

i agree with you


----------



## ketch69

The bottom line is its against the law to throw anything at any boat, car, truck, airplane, etc. Just because you can't find where someone has been charged with it doesn't make it right to do it. Come on now, how about a little common sense. Yes, the boaters should not come too close but you still can't break the law because they do.


Dean


----------



## vbfdsooty

tylerhb said:


> no one should be even within 300 yards of the pier in my opinion. it really pisses me off that we pay the money to fish the pier and then 8 boats/yaks anchor off in our chum slick you have the whole bay so get the f**k out of our way. maybe more people should throw lead at boats cuz u know what thats less ass holes that will come close. they will be definately thinking twice.


You have a great mentality. Last time I checked the water is a public entity. I do not endorse fishing in a boat or a yak close to a pier, but what you said is a recipe for disaster not to mention jail time. I have paid my share of money to fish our piers and have enjoyed every minute of it, but I would never commit a crime to persuade a boater or yakker to stay away from the pier. This discussion will not change anything. If every one just uses some common sense, then we can all fish together.


----------



## ketch69

I just talked to a good friend who is a Criminal Attourney. He read it to me straight from the Virginia Code. 

You would be charged with Reckless Endagerment of others by throwing objects from one story or higher. It s a Class 6 Felony 

The jury or court may choose imprisonment for 1 to 5 years or jail for up to 12 months and a $2500 fine or both.

I would say that throwing ANYTHING at a boat from the pier would just not be the smart thing to do.


Dean


----------



## AbuMike

Does anyone realize how many people have a concealed carry permit. Beer, boats, hot weather and poor judgment makes for a disaster.....


----------



## tylerhb

i do have a great mentality thanks. i can honestly say that i have never ever tried to throw lead at any boat or yak because i do not want to harm anybody. all i was saying was that IF that were done those boats would definatly think twice about coming near again. thats not telling people hey you should try to hurt someone because 8 oz would sink a boat or even kill a person and you wouldnt want that hanging over your head. people should be smarter than that, i know i am. with that said...the boats and yaks should stay wayyyyyyyy awayyyyyy cuz theres a lot of people who dont think about the consequences


----------



## 757 Fire

Just found a page with every marine law enforcement agents number so I will make 300 calls if needed tomoorow to figure out exactly max punishment, charges, penalty to both parties, and how to go about contacting a officer to notify them of the violation. Hope this will help the discussion.


----------



## huntingwood

I agree that people should stay away from the pier, and I would never get close to any pier in my kayak, considering that I've seen people launching tongues at boats 200 yards away on Seagull. 

However, regardless of who has the right of way, anyone who would actually risk another human life over a fish is seriously messed up in the head. If someone cuts you off in traffic, would you try and kill them? If someone steps in front of you at the grocery store, do they deserve to die too? It's pretty scary how some of the people on here "think".


----------



## sniper

*@ Steel fishn*

Thanks for the info. I usually have power pro on all my reels....but I guess since you guys down there dont like it...I'll have to get some mono. I've got a few rods that can handle 8nbait so I should be good...and I guess a few blood worms to catch some fresh bait for the cobia's huh?

Thanks again for the hospitality.....now to figure out when to wet some lines..


----------



## Nautica

The fish bite must be crap again or people just don't have no life. Its kinda sad that the admins even let topics like this keep going. A bad day on the water is still better than arguing online an crying about every bad thing that happens to you out there. I mean geez suck it up. You guys look like a group of 8yr old's crying about your popsicle melting. No offense to anyone but I wanna come here to see reports on fishing not a bunch or lame 4page long posts about stuff thats been happening for years an years to come. WHERES THE FISH!?


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Nautica said:


> The fish bite must be crap again or people just don't have no life. Its kinda sad that the admins even let topics like this keep going. A bad day on the water is still better than arguing online an crying about every bad thing that happens to you out there. I mean geez suck it up. You guys look like a group of 8yr old's crying about your popsicle melting. No offense to anyone but I wanna come here to see reports on fishing not a bunch or lame 4page long posts about stuff thats been happening for years an years to come. WHERES THE FISH!?


Thank you soooo much for your first post here. Everyone appreciates it.
I think you're right, and since you "wanna come here to see reports on fishing not a bunch or lame 4page long posts about stuff thats been happening for years an years to come", then I suggest you begin by offering up a fishing report yourself.

These bulletin boards are a give and take sort of thing out here on the interwebs. You post reports, you see others post reports. You discuss topics in terms of tackle, bait, tides, weather, species....etc, etc, etc. Folks even get in arguments.....

No way, you say! Sho nuff! Pretty interesting place, eh?

This is not the first discussion about the trials and tribulations of pier fishing and seagoing vessels being too close, and it won't be the last. And guess what? That's why this forum was created....to provide an outlet for such discussions. As long as personal attacks and insults are not involved, just about anything fishing related is fair game. I'd say this thread has been a great opportunity see everyone's perspective, despite whom you agree with.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## NTKG

wow, PS has really gone up hill since I posted last. 

1. if you throw at a boat you are in the wrong, and will be fined/arrested if LEO witnesses.

2. if you hit boat/person, you can rest assured you will be going to jail. You can believe what you want. 

3. During and after you will be broke paying civil damages. Whatever pier you were fishing on will be sued and lose too, so they will be paying plenty of damages as well.

4. A lead sinker will kill someone. If your willing to kill someone over things like this I hope you get hit by a car sometime very soon.

5. have some common sense. probably beeing one of the earlier yakers and having caught a few cobia from yaks, piers, boats and from beach i wouldn't and still dont go near casting range of a pier in a boat or yak, although from the yak I can't always pinpoint direction or speed away.

6. whoever said they were casting 250 yrds, I'd like to pay for a lesson. 

7. Piers help distance because of footing. There have been numerous posts/discussions tests on trajectory (terminal) on height. 

8. If you set up a chum slick and its going hundreds of yards downcurrent, you can rest assured a boat or 20 will get up in it. 

I hope you guys catch some fish and chill out and don't turn PS into a constant pissing match.


----------



## [email protected]

just like rodney king said, why can't we just get along?????


----------



## runninreels757

how do we think were better then everybody else really? nobody is at a higher level were all at the same level all we want to do is fish come on now...:fishing:


----------



## skunk king

runninreels757 said:


> how do we think were better then everybody else really? nobody is at a higher level were all at the same level all we want to do is fish come on now...:fishing:


That's what gets me, this isn't war or some kind of gang fight. So why do some treat it as such? 

Tangent, but related....
My generation has failed miserably in teaching the next how to behave civilly and as gentlemen. And we've failed so bad, we've created a generation that is too suborn and afraid of criticism or being told they're wrong that they won't listen to anyone correcting them. Correction doesn't mean you're a horrible person, it just shows you a better way to conduct yourself. And being polite doesn't mean you're a wuss, it means you're a well raised individual. 

I feel horrible because these young guys are in for rough times and most likely condemned to lives of manual labor since their attitude is too horrible for any high paying employer to want them around. And too bad to develop a business that anyone would want to hire. And divorce as they're too stubborn to work out differences with their spouses. 

Yes, self esteem is important in a person, but our generation has installed way too much of it in these guys. They don't seem to think they need to earn anything, instead things should be given to them. 

They're not all bad and not all of how they were raised is bad. They do seem smart and can communicate effectively. But the bad attitude and stubbornness are qualities that will undermine intelligence and education in real life. You need all of the above to be successful and happy. Unfortunately, life is going to give them a lot of lumps before they figure this out. I hope they do sooner rather than latter. And just as importantly, teach their children the importance of politeness, a good attitude as well as education, networking, and critical thinking skills.


----------



## codfish120390

i this a lot,,,, how much lol


----------



## chris storrs

...used to fish the va piers all the time...this post reminds me of why i havent stepped foot on my favorite cobia pier in 2years i think its been or any of the other drunken rowdy hangouts with "cobia experts"...va boys like drama more than fishing it seems.....ill fish va beach pier with 20 sea mullet fisherman that think the only place to catch roundheads in on the octagon with coolers tackle bags and benches strewn about before setting foot on one of the "productive" va piers nowadays

dont toss at boats/people..toss behind em and get their rigs..theyll get the picture(gotta add in the juvie bad advice)

yakkers/boaters..stay away from the pier..its that simple..i dont care if your launching...aint that hard to paddle hundred yads down or up the beach parallel to shore before heading outward....and i dont even fish said piers anymore...


----------



## NTKG

skunk king said:


> That's what gets me, this isn't war or some kind of gang fight. So why do some treat it as such?
> 
> Tangent, but related....
> My generation has failed miserably in teaching the next how to behave civilly and as gentlemen. And we've failed so bad, we've created a generation that is too suborn and afraid of criticism or being told they're wrong that they won't listen to anyone correcting them. Correction doesn't mean you're a horrible person, it just shows you a better way to conduct yourself. And being polite doesn't mean you're a wuss, it means you're a well raised individual.
> 
> I feel horrible because these young guys are in for rough times and most likely condemned to lives of manual labor since their attitude is too horrible for any high paying employer to want them around. And too bad to develop a business that anyone would want to hire. And divorce as they're too stubborn to work out differences with their spouses.
> 
> Yes, self esteem is important in a person, but our generation has installed way too much of it in these guys. They don't seem to think they need to earn anything, instead things should be given to them.
> 
> They're not all bad and not all of how they were raised is bad. They do seem smart and can communicate effectively. But the bad attitude and stubbornness are qualities that will undermine intelligence and education in real life. You need all of the above to be successful and happy. Unfortunately, life is going to give them a lot of lumps before they figure this out. I hope they do sooner rather than latter. And just as importantly, teach their children the importance of politeness, a good attitude as well as education, networking, and critical thinking skills.



you say all that and seem like you forgot about the RDT board.


----------



## skunk king

I haven't forgotten anything.


----------



## kim tomlin

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> that is the rule.... but i feel that the T on any pier should b no botteemrig fishing at all when u have 95% of the pier to fish... we cant fish up their with 12' rods


i do agree with this point. there is no way that you can cast 12-14 foot rod from the side rail without taking your neighbor and the family next door out with your bait. majority of those poles hold what? 300 yds of line, personally when i go on a cruise i prefer to be standing upright not to mention i have never liked sailing.lmao i do feel that we as fishing people/friends whatever should basically be respectful no matter where or what your fishing for. no reason to wear your ass for a helmet, that way everyone enjoys the sport. now while everybody else keeps bitching im going fishing...giggle. have a safe and fun,productive fishing season. i will be the one catching fish and giggling.


----------



## Shooter

Now Chris, if your scared  just give me or Catman a call and we will go with ya,, ya know we will not let anything bad happen to ya


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*One of these days......*

when I hit the lotto, I'm going to buy a pier. I'll operate it like a parking facility. There will be assigned fishing spots....complete with physical lines drawn on the planks. The farther out you go...the higher the fee. Those wishing to fish the T will have to put down a "just because" security deposit (which would be required for the use of the color specific vest that would have to be worn by anyone on the T...for easier identifying purposes  ) But first in order to reserve one of those spots on the T, they'd have to enter an online daily drawing for a chance to get such an assigned spot. 
Anyone caught fishing outside their spot...no matter where on the pier that spot may be....will be fined accordingly for being a potential nuisance to other patrons or encroachment violation. And adjoining spots can be assigned....but it'll cost. Course there would be a discounted rate for purchasing more than 5 spots.

Well...that's how I would conduct business.


----------

